# Purple Hearted Puppies rescues



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I just thought I would post these pics of the rescues I'm helping care for from Purple Hearted Puppies. It's a shelter that was left abandoned and almost 300 animals were left to starve and go thirsty. Fortunately many of them were saved... and these are the 5 that my sister's vet clinic took in, and I'm helping in their care until they allow us to foster them out.


Skinny Minnie... whose fecal was full of hair, so we're assuming she had to eat another dog to survive  Unfortunately many dogs had to resort to eating their dead kennel-mates.

















Yoda, who seems to have demodex.

















"Momma Mo" who looks to be pregnant (will be having a spay/abort).

















Disco.

















Stretch.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, an abandoned shelter?? That's worse in my eyes than the original people who abandoned the dogs! How can people abandone that many animals knowing they've already had such a rough start to life :frown:

Hopefully the beautiful ones you've shown here can find loving homes and be cared for long term :smile:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh I never would have thought of a shelter abandoning animals. Why did something like this even happen? Does anyone know how long they were left there before someone called it in?


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty horrible... It was actually a shelter slash boarding facility so some of the animals were in for boarding, not shelter dogs.

I know these five are all going to find homes, they're super super sweet dogs. They're starved half to death but they'd rather play with you than eat their food, they're starving more for love than anything else. I wish I could take Disco and Stretch myself but I know my situation just isn't good for them right now...


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Kat said:


> Oh my gosh I never would have thought of a shelter abandoning animals. Why did something like this even happen? Does anyone know how long they were left there before someone called it in?


They're saying 10 to 14 days is the amount of time that the two women who owned the shelter left it abandoned but it's evident by the body condition of some of the dogs that many of them were not properly cared for for much longer than that... more like months.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

20 dogs and 2 cats found dead at puppy breeding operation in Summerdale | al.com

Thank god those poor dogs are finally getting the care they need. My heart aches for the ones that didnt survive


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is just sickening. Unfortunately, it happens more than people think - alot of hoarders go under the guise of a "rescue" when in reality it's a torture chamber to feed their sickness.

Those photos just make me cry. How many animals are living like that even as we sit here in our comfy houses?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

WOW. That's insane. Thank you for caring for some of them!

That's disgusting to pose as a rescue and then have a breeding operation.. and then to abandon all those animals.

I hope those people rot in hell


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

There was no breeding operation actually. At the beginning of the police raid there was a misconception that it was a puppymill but that turned out to be false.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, the poor babies.
I am so glad that you will be helping to nurse them back to health.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I saw this on the news and was horrified. One of my firsts thoughts was what a really nice set up they had and how great it could've been in the right hands. I'll never understand why they kept taking in dogs and cats if they were that in over their heads. I hope they both get what's coming to them. There's no reason they couldn't have asked for help. To choose instead to walk away and leave those poor animals to starve is beyond comprehension.... I ask nearly every day; "What is wrong with people??"


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I saw this on the news and was horrified. One of my firsts thoughts was what a really nice set up they had and how great it could've been in the right hands. I'll never understand why they kept taking in dogs and cats if they were that in over their heads. I hope they both get what's coming to them. There's no reason they couldn't have asked for help. To choose instead to walk away and leave those poor animals to starve is beyond comprehension.... I ask nearly every day; "What is wrong with people??"


I know this is awful, but I have learned from my own hoarding buddy that the more people claim to love animals, and seek recognition for all the good works they do, the more suspicious I am of them. 

I don't know if these woman bragged widely on the internet about how wonderful they are, but isn't it funny how people who "love animals" so much they started a rescue can leave them all to starve.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Heart breaking but glad they were saved in time. I would LOVE to take Stretch. If I could, I would. Disco looks like he would fit in nicely here too. I hope they all find wonderful homes.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

This was in the paper yesterday, I think we all know whom it was directed at...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe there may be three hoarders from town to my house

One i am sure is because she's the hoarder I have been trying to get arrested for three years. She has 100 dogs/cats in her house. I have photographic evidence and all kinds of eyewitnesses and documentation. Yet there she still is.

I was driving home and her next door neighbor was in the yard with about 50 dogs. The next day I saw her putting those same dogs into some mini barns in her back yard. I am wondering if my hoarder has somehow talked this woman into keeping some of her dogs, or hiding them from the authorities or owner of the house for her.

A third house had about 50 dog crates in their carport. No idea why. But I wonder why they need 50 dog crates. 

It is really totally freaking me out. The Humane Society estimates 250,000 animals living in hoarding situations. I am wondering if it's not much, much higher. These mentally ill people - where are they coming from?

I have learned that it does no good to contact the sheriff, or the ASPCA, or the Humane Society. It's very difficult to stop someone from doing this.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

If anybody's interested in seeing how they are doing this weekend here's an album with more recent pics.
Login to a private Photobucket.com album
Password is "purplepups" (no quotes)


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

poor pups! they look so scared.... i don't see how people can do such things and live with themselves....


----------

